# Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

Huhu!

Jaja, ist nicht so ganz einfach mit dem Teich...

Die Vorbesitzer haben die Folie wohl unter die Terrasensteine gepackt...es ist links und recht vom Teich eine Stufe in ca 30cm Tiefe vorhanden..aber die ist total schräg abfallend, da hält kein Korb drauf, nix...
 

Ich hatte erst überlegt, nach den Superideen von Axel gestern Ufermatte mit Samen unter die Steine zu legen und in den Teich "runterhängen" zu lassen..aaaaber, da geht mir ja jeeede Menge Wasser über den Sand unter den Terrassensteinen flöten.. 

Ich hab die ganze Nacht überlegt..aber mir fällt nix ein...

Mein Schatzi hatte die Idee, eine Regenrinne ins Wasser zu bauen und mit WInklen an den Terrassensteinen zu befestigen. So könnte ich ide Regenrinen mit zB hochwachsenden Pflanzen besetzten die dann den Rand i-wann wenn sie groß genug sind abdecken. Und gleichzeitig kann ich da gefahrlos Substrat einbringen, ohne das e s mir in den Teich fällt...



Die ganze Häßlichkeit...
 




..in voller Pracht



Über eure Hilfe würd ich mich sehr freuen!!


gruss antje


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

..sind die Platten nur "gelegt" oder in Beton o.ä. eingearbeitet ?
Ich würde die ersten 1,x Platten rausnehmen und dann den Rand gestalten. das sollte gehen.


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Servus Antje

Schau Dir mal diesen Thread an


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Moin.

Ganz klassisch fällt mir da nur die Klemmschiene von NG ein.... kann man auch günstiger nachbauen. Ich glaub Claudia & Ludwig hatten ihre Lösung mal irgendwo vorgestellt. 
Gefunden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=153792/?q=ufermatte#post153792


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Huhu!

@Frank

Nein, die Platten liegen nur auf dem Sand auf..nix festgemacht, die kann man so hochheben




@Helmut

..besonders das it dem Holz gefällt mir..aber es würde bei mir ja auch teilweise im Wasser drin liegen und dadurch gammeln..einfach nur so rundrum geht ja auch nicht...weil mein Rand so hoch ist..ich müßte es an den Steinen befestigen...denn die nächste Stufe ist sehr tief runter...noch  mehr Steine wollte ich nicht auf die Terrasse legen, die reichen mir am Ende des Teichs
Und sonst einfach Zement auf die Folie? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?



@Annett

Diese Schienen hab ich gestern auch entdeckt...aber ich find diese Taschen nicht so schön
Ich hatte überleg, so die Ufermatte zu befestigen..aber das hängt dann ja senkrecht ins Wasser, und die Matte würde man dann ja oben rauskommen sehn, zumindest ein Stück...


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Servus Antje

Gammeln ... Jochen hat Eiche verwendet ....  ....

Du schreibst, die Platten liegen in Sand .... warum nimmst sie nicht weg und änderst das Ufer ab .... oder gefallen Dir die Platten derart, daß sie "unverrückbar" bleiben müssen 

Ist von mir nicht böse gemeint  sondern


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Hi Antje,

ein ähnliches Problem stellt sich mir bei meinem neuen Teich.
Da ich die Kombi aus Holz/Metall schon immer gut fand,kam ich auf die Idee,die sichtbare Folie mit Zink/Titan Blech zu verkleiden. (ist noch in Arbeit)
Das wäre auch was für dich.
Das Blech so lang,dass es einige Zentimeter unter dem Wasserspiegel endet und oben ca 10cm abgekantet und unter die Fliesen geschoben.

Ein guter Spengler macht dir auch noch unten (unterhalb der Wasserlinie) eine Art Trog dran, den man dann bepflanzen kann.
Dieser müßte aber wahrscheinlich irgendwie verstärkt werden,sollte das Blech nicht stark genug sein.
Kannst du dir das in etwa vorstellen ? Ich denke doch.


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Huhu Helmut!

Weil ich das Ufer, so in die Terrasse eingelagert schön finde..eig möchte ich noch gern das die Platten verschwinden und wir stattdessen Holz verlegen..aber dazu kann ich meine bessere Hälfte noch nicht wirklich überreden...
Ich fand gerade schön, das der Teich so aus der Terrasse "rauswächst"
Andererseits bin ich für neue Ideen offen..aber ich hab mich mal hier so umgesehn..und viele haben Steine als Umrandung..der ganze hintere Bereich des Teichs ist aber schon aus solchen Steinen..mehr möchte ich  nicht..ich  meinte schon zu meinem Männe, als wir das angelegt haben, das es aussieht als häte ein Muldenkipper mit Steinen grad seine Ladung abgekippt









Hallo der "Frank"

Aaaaalso vorstellen ist bei mir gaaanz schlecht..ich brauche jeeede Menge Bilder um mir das so richtig vor Augen führen zu können

Bei mir ist der Wasserspiegel immer unterschiedlich hoch..da müßte ich wahrscheinlich eeetwas tiefer  mit dem Blech runter..aber damit könnte ich leben

Du schreibst ne Kombi aus Holz und Metall..wo hast du das Holz denn verarbeitet? An das Blech ran?

Wo bekomm ich um Himmels Willen einen Spengler her?!? Weil das mit den Trögen dran gefällt mir...allerdings bin ich dann ja auch schon nicht mehr sooo weit weg von  meinen Regenrinnen


gruss antje


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*



Fluni81 schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich um Himmels Willen einen Spengler her?!?



Hi Antje,

Gelbe Seiten: Bauklempner 

- oder frag einen Dachdecker. Manche normale Klempner machen das auch.


----------



## karsten. (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Hallo Antje

auf dem Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ist hinten schon eine Steinsetzung zu sehen die bis raus führt und die Folie verdeckt 


kann man das nicht weiterführen ?

falls das Ufer zu steil abfällt könnten eingehängte Rundhölzer oder Stämme als "Fundament"  helfen .


eine andere Möglichkeit wäre Teichkörbe wie "Blümenkästen" am Rand zu befestigen
schön zu bepflanzen und wegzutarnen   

eine eingehängte Stahlkonstruktion wäre sicherlich das Aufwendigste außer man ist Schlosser oder kennt Einen der Einen kennt......

Beispiele u.a. in meinem Album

mfG


----------



## Fluni81 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Huhu Karsten!

Ne, das kann man leider nicht weiterführen, die Idee hatte ich ja auch schon..an der Stelle ist noch eine Stufe vorhanden..wenige cm weiter fällt es dann schräg ab, da hält leider kein Stein drauf Wie könnte ich denn Rundhölzer und Steine "einhängen"? In was?Ich kann an der Folie direkt ja nix festschrauben...

Ja, das mit den Blumenkästen schoß mir auch shcon durch den Kopf..da ist wieder das Problem der Befestiung, und das sie eben nicht für feuchtes Gebiet gemacht sind..sprich sie fangen an zu gammeln..von der Optik mal abgesehn Mein Wasserspiegel schwankt imemr mal weider..mal lägen sie frei, mal im Wasser..

Ich finde diese Konstruktionen mit Holz richtig gut..aber wie befestigt ihr das? Wo holt ihrs her? Sind das richtige Mangrovenhölzer und sowas bei euch aus dem Teichbedarf (hab gesten aml gesehn, bei der Menge die ich bräuchte unbezhalbar) oder ist das Totholz auss dem Wald?

gruss antje


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Huhu!

Es hat sich wieder was getan..

War gestern 5 (!) Std bei Schwiemu am Teich..sie hat über viele Jahre nix dran gemacht, die Pflanzen wucherten im Übermaß..und sie war bereit mir einige abzutreten
Besonders haben es mir die Gräser angetan, weil sie schööön hoch wachsen



Perfekt isses noch nicht... 







Hab mich mal an Nadelsimse rangetraut 



Nen bissel sieht mir das noch zu "soldatisch" aus 



Habe Steine so geschichtet, das die Pflanzen etwas aus dem Teich hochkommen..hält auch auf der Schrägen gut... 









Allerdings habe ich mir überlegt, weil wir noch Fliesen in einem rötlichen Ton haben, diese um den Teich rum an den Terrassensteinen zu befestigen..ich bin für ankleben..mein Mann ist für anschrauben...damit dieses leidige Folienthema endlich ein Ende hat Das Prob ist, das an manchen Stellen der Sand hinter der Folie "vorgefallen" ist und Beulen bildet..da bekomm ich ja keine Fliese gerde dann am Teichrand fest..da müssen wir uns noch was überlegen...




gruss antje


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Hallo Antje,

sieht ja schon viel netter aus. Aber wie habt ihr das mit dem Pflanzen jetzt gemacht? Dachte, da fällts so steil ab, dass Steine nicht halten. Wie halten dann die Pflanzen dort?? Kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen (hab ein ähnliches Problem, deshalb frag ich so blöd  )


----------



## Fluni81 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hallo Antje,
> 
> sieht ja schon viel netter aus. Aber wie habt ihr das mit dem Pflanzen jetzt gemacht? Dachte, da fällts so steil ab, dass Steine nicht halten. Wie halten dann die Pflanzen dort?? Kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen (hab ein ähnliches Problem, deshalb frag ich so blöd  )





huhu!
Ich hab ganz megagroße und schwere Steine zuunterst genommen..das funktioniert ganz gut... Und dadrauf kleinere geschichtet, Mulden dabei gebildet, da sind die Pflanzkörbe drinne.

gruss antje


----------



## danyvet (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

aso, dann ist das nicht so tief an der stelle? dachte, das wär mindestens 1 meter tief


----------



## Fluni81 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*



danyvet schrieb:


> aso, dann ist das nicht so tief an der stelle? dachte, das wär mindestens 1 meter tief





..nein, die schräg abfallende Stufe ist ca 40-50 cm tief gewesen, ließ sich mit Steinen gut ausgleichen
Ich hab jetzt aber evtl DIE Lösung, wie ich den restlichen Rand verschwinden lassen kann..dazu muß ich heute aber erstmal was ausprobieren..weiteres später1


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

hallo antje 

das mit den pflanzen sieht doch schon gar nicht so schlecht aus! 

ich glaube, ich würde die schmale reihe terrassenplatten direkt am teich (das sind ja, wenn man das richtig erkennen kann, keine ganzen platten sondern ne reihe schmal geschnittener streifen ) noch entfernen und den so frei werdenden streifen noch mit robusten stauden (ausserhalb der folie) bepflanzen und evtl auch die eine oder andere schöne wurzel oder sonstige deinem geschmack entsprechende deko-elemente mit "einbauen". vorher würde ich den sichtbaren schwarzen folienrand noch unter nem schmalen streifen ufermatte verschwinden lassen, um die folie vor der uv-strahlung zu schützen. ausserdem fällt das olivgrün der ufermatte viel weniger auf als das schwarz eurer folie. 

steine würde ich dort wenn überhaupt, nur noch einzelne schöne stücke verwenden. ich finde es nämlich auch schrecklich, wenn ein teich aussieht, als hätte nen kipper seine steinladung verloren und mittendrin nen "schwarzes wasserloch" ist. 

vielleicht ist ja hier auch etwas dabei, was dir gefallen könnte? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27164 muss ja nicht unbedingt ne bepflanzte wurzel sein, wenn du nen "schön knorziges stück" findest, sehen die auch zwischen die pflanzen gelegt klasse aus.


----------



## Fluni81 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

..ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, bis wohin die Folie geht..außerdem möchte ich keine Pflanzen so dicht am Teich haben..weil wenn, dann solls beim ri auch blühen, dann hätt ich imemr den ganzen "Dreck" der Bäume, sprich Blüten, Bläter usw im Teich drin:schizo Das reicht mir jetzt schon....

Ne, noch mehr Steine nicht

Laßt euch überraschen, wenn das was ich vorhabe auch wirklich klappt:beten


----------



## Fluni81 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

..so, hatte vor Fliesen in passender Farbe mit Silikon am Teichrand zu befestigen und diese ins Wasser "hängen" zu lassen..halten wrüde das..aber die Terrassenfliesen sind so ungleichmäßig gelegt, das das einfach sch**** aussieht
Nu steh ich wieder am Anfang...

Ich würde Holz verwenden..aber wie soll ichs an den Terrassenfliesen befestigen?


----------



## fabia-amanda (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Vielleicht mit einem Winkel? Von unten an die Steinfliesen ran und dann das Holz aufschrauben?

Es gibt übrigens in vielen Baumärkten auch dieses Betonholz. Das sind Betonsteine, die aussehen wie alte Bahnschwellen: http://www.lithonplus-steinmanufaktur.de/uploads/pics/Terrassenplatte_Holzschwelle_02.jpg

Die Teile sind wasserunempfindlich, aber ziemlich schwer. Ob man die irgendwie an diese Steilwand anbringen kann, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Fluni81 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Hallo!
Das wird das Problem sein, das sie so schwer sind..aber vielen Dank für den Tip..ich dachte an sowas in Richtung Kork oä...was man auch für Kleintiere hat...ist natürlich die Frage, wie lang das hält, wenns ständig mti Wasser in Berührung kommt...
gruss antje


----------



## fabia-amanda (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Kork wird bestimmt total ranzig. Wie wäre es denn mit Bambus? Vom Gefühl her hält der bestimmt länger. 

Noch eine ganz andere Idee: 

Du könntest von dort einen breiten Wasserfall runterfallen lassen. Die Idee mit der Regenrinne gab´s ja schon. Wenn man da Wasser reinpumpt, hast Du einen schönen Effekt und die "Hässlichkeit" verschwindet hinter dem Teil. Könnte man sogar so Kaskadenförmig machen (also nicht nur eine Rinne, sondern direkt darunter noch eine...). 

Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall


----------



## Fluni81 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Huhu!
Du  meinst über die ganzen 3m auf jeder Seite nen Wasserfall? 
Ich glaub, wir werden bei Gelegeneheit doch mal die Regenrinnenidee testen..
Ich könnte auch auf beide Seiten Gräser setzen. Das verdeckt ja ganz gut..macht den Teich aber optisch so klein
gruss antje


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Ich habe bei meinem Teich solche Stellen so verkleidet:
- Zementfaserplatte oberhalb der Folie festgeklebt (Baukleber) und gedübelt und über die Folie nach unten hängen lassen
- auf die Platte dann Natursteinverblender (Quarzit) mit Flexkleber geklebt

Eventuelle Unebenheiten oder versch. Abstände zu den Platten könnte man z.B. durch einen Alu-Winkel verdecken.

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann vor der Montage der Faserplatten noch eine Taschenmatte unter die Klemmleiste der Teichfolie geklemmt. Unterhalb der Verblender erscheint dann die grüne Taschenmatte und ich konnte selbst im Badebereich, wo 2,5m senkrechte Wand sind, noch direkt an der Wand pflanzen.

Bilder gibt's bei Bedarf in meinem Album (die Taschenmatte sieht man da aber kaum).

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Fluni81 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Hallo Heiko!

Das sieht richtig gut aus!
Besonders klasse find eich die erhöht gelegene Terrasse

Dadrüber würd ich nachdenken. Mal sehn, ob sich das bei uns machen läßt..erstmal müssen wir weiter das Haus aufbuddeln..dabei müssen wir auch am Teich lang..solange wollen wir noch warten..aber für weitere kreative Ideen bin ich sehr dankbar:beten

gruss antje


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

Hallo antje,

Danke für die Blumen!
Das mit der erhöhten Terasse ist ein Seiteneffekt, der sich daraus ergab, das die Terasse gleichzeitig Garagendach ist.
Hätten wir die Terasse tiefer gesetzt, müssten wir zur Garage eine Abfahrt machen, was Entwässerungsprobleme beschert hätte.
Die erhöhte Terasse hat zumindest einen Nachteil - man sieht den Wasserfall von weiter hinten nicht mehr. Damit läßt sich aber leben - man muss sich halt weiter vorne hinsetzen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Fluni81 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kreative Ideen für Folienwegschummeling gesucht ;O)*

..also ich find das spitzenklasse
Wir haben uns im letzten Herbst auch so eine Lounge gekauft..und sind damit voll zufrieden..ich find die einfach schön

Nur haben wir immoment nicht soviel davon, weil wir unseren Keller aufmachen von außen um zu isolieren..und dabei müssen wir auch am Teich lang..mein Mann sagt, das wir nicht noch eine Baustelle eröffnen wollen

gruss antje


----------

